# What About the Raging Bull?



## Braddubya (Apr 1, 2009)

Ive been watching the revolver forum for awhile now and I noticed that I never see anything about the Taurus Raging Bull. This strikes me as odd as them seem to be quite popular. I for one am not a fan of taurus but im curious as to what you all think of them?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've not shot one but I have the raging 30 in 30 carbine and really want one but I'm not sure why :smt082 It just is a blast to shoot and it's not a common revo to see out there I guess. They are built pretty well from what I've seen.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

None of the really big revolvers appeal to me. Even the big Dan Wesson, the Ruger Super Redhawk, and the S & W .500 are beyond my area of interest. Same as the Freedom Arms single actions. 

Why? Because they exceed the parameters of what I consider a good revolver. In my realm of interest, the Colt New Service or the N-Framed Smith & Wesson are the tops in size. What I look for in a revolver of interest is the ability to comfortably carry the gun all day in a belt holster, draw and fire if necessary, with one hand.

Further, most of these guns are all stainless steel, while I prefer blue, or blue and color case finish. I have a deep and abiding interest in the .44 Magnum and .45 Colt cartridges, and guns chambered for them.

I've shot many of these beasts, .454s, .444s, and .45-70s. Fun to shoot once in awhile, but a practical handgun, no way.

Big, stainless steel, rubber grips, not interested. Blue steel, walnut or ivory, now you're talkin'.

Bob Wright


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Blue steel and ivory grips combo looks undoubtedly classy.
Best would be blue steel and unfluted cylinder.
Now you making me droooollllllll

:drooling: :drooling: :drooling:


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Braddubya said:


> Ive been watching the revolver forum for awhile now and I noticed that I never see anything about the Taurus Raging Bull. This strikes me as odd as them seem to be quite popular. I for one am not a fan of taurus but im curious as to what you all think of them?


I didn't notice where you live so I'm not sure what kind of creatures you plan to encounter. I live in interior Alaska. I have handled the .454 Casull and think it manages recoil very well. Cylinder lockup is excellent with the fore and aft catches. The grip is narrower than I prefer but the price of this pistol compared to S&W is outstanding! These guns are not garbage- there is definite quality in their manufacture. Taurus has much to offer in both revolvers and semi-autos in this new epoch of their existence. I will purchase this pistol in the .44 mag caliber someday...

Thanks for the post.


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

I almost bought a Raging Bull .454 a while back but ended up getting a S&W 500 instead. I was actually impressed with the fit and finish of the gun. Unlike most Tauri it seemed like a solid piece.


----------

